# Fichtelride? Wie? Zustand?



## STREET-polo's (13. Juni 2006)

Gibts da auch Strecken, wo man gut springen kann. Ich mein also net 20m Sprünge, sondern mal paar Kicker hintereinander, etc....

mfg


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (13. Juni 2006)

naja was meinst du genau...so was wie dirts oder was??? Oder eher Freeride strecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STREET-polo's (13. Juni 2006)

dirt is doch mehr so wald,oder?

u mit freeride, was meinst du da genau?

ich mein eingentlich "normale" kicker......


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2006)

.... 









G.


----------



## STREET-polo's (14. Juni 2006)

hä? ich check gar nix mehr  ich bin jetzt ganz durcheinander...

ich wollt nur wissen, ob es "nur" downhillstrecken auf'n ochsenkopf gibt, ober auch so art "wald-strecken", wo man nicht nur über wurzeln, steine, etc fährt, sondern hauptsächlich sprigen kann.

Und noch was: ich wollte diesen SA da hinfahren. Besteht die möglichkeit da scho zu fahren, od ist der ochsenkopf noch nicht befahrbar.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2006)

Also im Großen und Ganzen ist es ein steiniger Dh.
Siehe Fichtlride die Bilder.

Dirt und so ist da garnet.


G.


----------

